# Starting Sit, Lie, and Stand with our 11-week old



## miat (Aug 6, 2008)

Sharing some training pics with our 11-week old... (Sit, Lie, and Stand.) I've been working with Miat in recognizing some basic commands. (Text and more pics at http://monkeeworks.com/goMaltese.)

I added stand because he started standing naturally and frequently recently.

Thanks,
Clifford


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww Miat is so smart. Have you started too teach Miat how to stay yet? I am trying to teach Molly stay, but it is impossible!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's so cute! Cute and smart!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My puppies will sit and stay, but for the life of me I cannot get them to lie. I've done it just the way they do on training videos and T.V. shows, but they just move their head to the floor and their bodies stay in the "sit" position. Any suggestions?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 27 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625713


> My puppies will sit and stay, but for the life of me I cannot get them to lie. I've done it just the way they do on training videos and T.V. shows, but they just move their head to the floor and their bodies stay in the "sit" position. Any suggestions?[/B]


just taught shiloh lie ..place some chicken or fav treat in your hand,say lie down and tap the floor x3.give pup food only if he/she lies down..dont to for get to always tap the floor .it worked with obi last year too..will you let me know if it works for you too.. iam trying to teach high 5 this week...jo :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great shots! One thing I learned the hard way is 
consistency. Once they learn you have to review often or
they will forget and it's start from scratch (pardon the pun).


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

I've tried to teach my pup the stand command but it is hard! I haven't tried the say command yet but I know it will be a tough one since he moves as soon as he sees me move, even an inch.

Two days ago Kirby learned the rollover trick and he loves doing it. :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 27 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625778


> QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 27 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625713





> My puppies will sit and stay, but for the life of me I cannot get them to lie. I've done it just the way they do on training videos and T.V. shows, but they just move their head to the floor and their bodies stay in the "sit" position. Any suggestions?[/B]


just taught shiloh lie ..place some chicken or fav treat in your hand,say lie down and tap the floor x3.give pup food only if he/she lies down..dont to for get to always tap the floor .it worked with obi last year too..will you let me know if it works for you too.. iam trying to teach high 5 this week...jo :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I tried the tapping on the floor, but to no avail. They just move their mouth to the ground, but won't lie!!! :smpullhair: Any other suggestions?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are some cute shots!! 

Maybe when they have their but in the sit positing you can push it down gently until they are completely laying down....??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

With little ones it can be difficult to get them to lie down.

Here are a few ways we were told to try it (Jax didn't want to lay either):
Sit on the ground, stick your leg out. Have the pup on one side of your leg and lure him under your leg with a treat. Basically put your leg as low as you can to get him to have to crawl under it. Treat when he's laying.

Another way is to put him on a chair/couch, etc... and put the treat on the edge, so he has to lay down to get the treat.

Or, if you are clicker training - Wait for him to offer the behavior (they naturally lay down) and click and give a treat. 


I didn't start out with Clicker training, and literally have only done it for less than a week. I highly recommend it! It is very clear to the dog what you want!

Good luck!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi

he too cute. :wub: 

jessica like to stand and dance.and took me 7 months to trained her to sit and come and stay.now i think we not to bad.lol.


----------

